# WSP bases



## mystikchik (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm getting ready to place my first order with WSP. Do any of you who use their bases have any recommendations for which one has the best lather? I'll be adding colorants and EO/FO to the soap. Right now I'm trying to decide between the Creamy Goats Milk, High Lather Cleansing (used to be Creamy Cleansing) and the Honey base. I'm looking for something that will provide lots of lather and is low sweat.
Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 4, 2011)

Shaving soap base tends to lather more than others. I don't know if they carry that base option or not though.


----------



## Genny (Apr 4, 2011)

I think if I remember correctly the Creamy Cleansing one was their version of shaving soap.  
I'm not sure if it has a lot of lather or not though.  I used more of the natural/detergent free ones.  Those did not have very much lather.

p.s. Just saw that the Creamy Cleansing one is now at $8/2 lb  :shock:


----------



## llineb (May 2, 2011)

I love their honey base but i don't think it is what you are looking for.  Try the silk and shea base...makes a great shaving soap although I haven't tried the other's you mentioned.


----------



## ncfox527 (May 9, 2011)

This is probably late since your original post was in April....BUT, I wanted to let you know that I have used several of WSP's bases.  I regularly use their creamy goats milk base and the clear suspension soap base.  I love both of them and my customers do too. I'm not sure how much lather you're looking for, but I think they provide a good lather.  WSP also offers a "High Lather Cleansing Base" that might be worth a try.

So far, I've tried several of their bases an have been very happy with the results and prices!

Good luck!


----------

